# Kids Say the Darndest Things



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

The boys and I were sitting in a waiting room. They were horsing around when the 8-year-old hit the 4-year-old in the family jewels. He doubled over and said "oh, you got me in the tenticles". The guy sitting next to me almost lost it when I explained to David that an octopus has tenticles, but he has testicles.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

My 10 year old Zach has been using Go Nads since he was in first grade but it started as Go dads


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hahaha funny stories !
my littlest one just turned two yesterday says things like "I pwoottid" and giggles.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> The boys and I were sitting in a waiting room. They were horsing around when the 8-year-old hit the 4-year-old in the family jewels. He doubled over and said "oh, you got me in the tenticles". The guy sitting next to me almost lost it when I explained to David that an octopus has tenticles, but he has testicles.



BWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! :bigok: :bigok:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

We were on vacation one year on Colorado and had stopped at one of the road side parks. The deer would come right up to your car and you could hand feed them. My daughter was around 7 or so and my son was around 4. The deer were mostly does but there was also one buck. The does would crowd around taking all the food when the buck tried to nose in up close to get some of the food. My son told us he was going to try and feed the horny one.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

My boys call there's Mc nugget's.....lol.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I was helping David review some prayers for school. When reciting Our Father he came out with "lead us into temptation, but deliver us from evil"....I was thinking, yeah, give it a few more years buddy.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

We were also studying spelling words. He's in grade 3. The teacher wanted to make sure they could all spell words from the grade 1 list. I have a nasty cold right now and my nose is plugged. When I said "find" he wrote down "fide". I asked him what "fide" meant, he came back with "I dunno, but that's what you said".


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Wife had the boy at the ball field and bought him a hotdog. When he was walking with it, it started to fall out of the bun. 

Wife yell him to him "watch your wiener, it's falling out of the bun" to let him know what's going on.

He looks down at his junk and yells back "no ma, my wiener is good"

Buddy at the canteen fell down laughing.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

thats funny right there^^^^


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah...no kidding - hahaha
So why is it always the boys???


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Big D said:


> yeah...no kidding - hahaha
> So why is it always the boys???


Genetics


----------



## Hogchain (Sep 14, 2009)

While at the dr's office a few weeks ago with my son, he was playing with some kind of toy in there with wood balls the go all around. Well i noticed he kept playing with his junk so i finally told him not to do it and his reply was 'but it feels good and makes his boys happy!' Needless to say i lost it and so did everyone in the room.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

:lmao:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> So why is it always the boys???


It's the "tenticles" makes us do stupid stuff... :bigok:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I KNEW those things were nothing but trouble


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

BBWWAAAAHAHAHAHAH! :haha:


----------

